

Britain to scrap Bitcoin tax - mattvot
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1b9f434e-a209-11e3-87f6-00144feab7de.html#axzz2upKqL75j

======
lutusp
Please do not link to articles behind paywalls.

